# Emerson switchboard as a fax switch



## rudycrump (Apr 19, 2016)

Just purchased switchboard and is not functioning as needed. Have fax machine on same line as phone and switchboard does not know difference between phone call and fax call. Which machine is set to least number of rings answers the call. I only want switchboard to direct call to proper device.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

Exactly what model number is your Emerson Switchboard? I found a few descriptions on line, and none of them mention automatic identification and switching between incoming phone and fax calls.

If you are in the USA, I believe that you can get a single phone line with two different numbers. Each number has a unique ring pattern and some fax machines can be programmed to detect and only pick up for certain ring patterns.


----------



## rudycrump (Apr 19, 2016)

Model # ESW718. I am using voip(u-verse) from Ameritech and distinctive ring is not available.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found one review on Amazon that says switching between fax and phone on the ESW718.is a manual operation.

http://www.amazon.com/Emerson-ESW71...&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=recent#RO4NJNA9H04Q9

You also appear to be correct about U-Verse not supporting distinctive ring.

I recall reading a while ago that some fax machines have a way of identifying if an incoming call is a fax or a voice call and rings the phone if it isn't an incoming fax. It may be worth further investigation on your part. I may have time to do a bit of research in a few days.


----------

